# This web site is dead



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Does any bodt know of any other forum with a specific Altima SE R posting section?


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Nissanforums.com is a joke


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

i kno...no one talks.... ..


ever 







no really ..




NEVER


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

nissanclub.com has more of a following for the altima ser


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

I use nissanclub. Its a pretty good site. I use it to compair info. NPM forum is almost extinct. Wait a week for a response... not good for the members or enthusiasts like me


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

yeah me too. i was on stangnet just to see how the forums are and there amazing.a gud had like 20 responses the same day he wrote it


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

thanks fatboy and altima ser. Just checked it out exactly what im lookin for. but dont worry im not abandoning nissan forums


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

depends which forum youre in. the altima se-r is not exactly the most popular car that nissan makes no matter what the elitist 3rd gen se-r boys think. 
this thread is gay.


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

dude any part of tis site i go to is dead


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

asleep altima aint the word. nissanclub seems a little better just a little


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

then youre not hitting "new posts". theres a lot of action in the HB, Xterra, 240 and b13-15 forums at any one time. this site doesnt cater to altimas, plain and simple. there are a few of us that enjoy our altimas and will answer questions about them, but they just arent that big here. the reason they are big over at nissanclub is because it used to be named _altimas.net_. ask me how i know.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

all the forums are kicking every where else, dont jump on the site for slow se-r posts, better luck else where bro!


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

This forum isnt that hot anymore. I still post sometimes, But Altima SE-R's havent been out that long, you might wanna try some Maxima forums or something else with the 3.5L motor. I remember when this forum was jumping 24/7 a long ass time ago. Wish it still was.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

If i have question on my sentra I come here, If i have question for my alty se-r I goto nissanclub... This forum has alot of useful info but its not catered to all cars... Just like nissanclub is not catered to all cars...


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

Five days and not one post. Where is every body?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

theyre in the other forums. why would anyone want to continue to post in this thread?
its a go nowhere thread any way you look at it.


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

2 weeks and nothing?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

not in this thread - why would anyone post here?


----------

